# slideouts



## bazzer (Aug 7, 2006)

can any one out there make me happy? I have desinged a fithwheel RV but am having trouble with slidouts, I will be using hydrulics for the movement which im ok with,its the top that is the stumbelling block, Im sure that cables are the way to go but if anyone out there can give me some help I would be indebted, If any one is interested the unit I have designed is 10-5meters long,2-5meters wide &3-5meters high, it will be built of alumimum box section,it will have three slideouts, one in the bedroom, two in the lounge, the lounge ones being 2-5 meter long sofabeds,Im going for a free standing diner tha can be used on ether side and with foldaway seats in case of guests, the kitchen is wraparound the rear with large fridge freezer, combination oven/microwave, dishwasher, induction hob, hood, sink with garbage disposal, worktops willbe corian, there will be several pullout larders + variouse wall&base units, the walk through shower/dressing/toilet & washbasin form a complete room which is 2-3meters x 1-8 meters wide & leads to stairs up to the bedroom,there is an emergency escape in the toilet, the main door being on the otherside,  because the chassis is alloy and is being built for lightness thinngs like black water, diesel tank,battery box,liquid gas & generator compartment are all integral parts of the chassis, one thing Im trying to do is put rear steer on to it but I am still working on that. sorry if I am boaring but its my baby & I  hope to be full timing in a couple of years, If anyones interested in seeing my design Id be happy to send a copy, Id post it on site if i new how, many thanks BAZZER.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 7, 2006)

Re: slideouts

Hi Bazzer,  Can't figure where you are pulling our leg or serious :laugh: .  Why the bathroom escape?  Ole Alabama country boy like me can't figure out how big all them litters are.  We have pigs that have them things :laugh: Guess you must be one of our nothern border friends :approve:  Think you better build that chassis HEAVY.  Post the picture on the picture forum but that's another thing I aint figured out.  Did get test to show    What is the induction hob or did you mean induction HOOD?  If so man I'am with you lets soup this baby up. Cowl induction hood, blower, 454chevy.  :approve:  :bleh:  :laugh: Please don't let my wife know you are putting a dishwasher in it.  She might make me remove the tv and install one in the MH :disapprove:  kepp ud up dated on your progress


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 8, 2006)

RE: slideouts

Hay bazzer, hope you meant emergency escape through the window in the bathroom?   :approve:


----------



## s.harrington (Aug 9, 2006)

Re: slideouts

what are the cables for?  The hydrolics will pull the slide in and out from the bottom.  no need to pull at the top.


----------



## bazzer (Aug 10, 2006)

Re: slideouts

Hi Chelse, thems aint litters they'r meters, things a bit longer than a yard not a back yard 36", hope that cleared that up? the bathroom escape is the quickest rought from the bedroom in an emergency and for DL it is a door but can only be opened from the inside, induction hob,if you'v never seen one is electric, verry efficient & works by induction, if you put a pan on & boil it then lift the pan off you can put your hand on the hob and no get burnt because the hob dosent get hot, I will post a drawing on forum in a few days, I have to reduce it to size.   S Harrinton re:- cables if there was no tie in at the top it would be hard to seal and to stop any movement on the road, I have seen cables under a RV with ajusters at the end so I think that the ajusters are to make sure of a tight fit when closed & a good seal when open, but I can't see how this is acheaved in the thickness of the wall.bazzer     PS I'm not from the north but London England,not to be confused with british, I'm English froo & froo OK.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 10, 2006)

Re: slideouts

Dang Bazzer, don't know how I got liters out of meters but don't understand them things either.  Got one on the side of my house :laugh: I thought London was British but guess that's why I didn't do to good in world history  :sleepy: Looking forward to seeing those drawings. How much you figure its going to cost to built this rv :question:


----------



## s.harrington (Aug 11, 2006)

Re: slideouts

Bazzer,  What I see in most rigs are batan looking poles that keep the slide in.  But there is a locking system that has an "X" shaped mechanism that locks when it is all the way in and you have to push it out of the lock position before you open it kind of like a folding table latching mechanism.  Go look at an older (95-97) Allegro Abus, they have them.  It may give you and idea on what to use.


----------



## bazzer (Aug 11, 2006)

Re: slideouts

Hi Chelse, why on earth would you have a pig on the side of your house? anyway it's not my buisiness how you decorate, Ican see how you confuse meters with liters for every cubic meter there is one thousand liters,so after drinking enough liters of beer you'r bound to get cofused, is that clearer? see! I try to help where I can .  I estimate 60 to 70 thousand pounds thats 100 to 120 thousand bucks or male rabbits as we call them. S Harrington, {cmon tell what the  "S" stands for } thanks for imput I will check out what you suggest there are a few of them over here Bazzer


----------



## C Nash (Aug 11, 2006)

Re: slideouts

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  Aw bazzer, got a meter on side of house not a pig.  He's under the house   :laugh: Sure you don't want me to help build that rv


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 11, 2006)

Re: slideouts

bazzer said: "I estimate 60 to 70 thousand pounds thats 100 to 120 thousand bucks or male rabbits as we call them."

Now come on down to Texas, Mr. bazzer.  We got some 'bucks' lots bigger than those English bucks.  Now, they don't reperduse quite as fast, but it takes a while to eat one so it don't make no matter anywho.


----------



## bazzer (Aug 15, 2006)

Re: slideouts

Hi Texas Clodhopper,I knew you'd get here sooner or later,after I have seen you all over the forum I feel I know you , so can I call you Tex or would you prefer clod   but I digress,I see you have your picture on the site (& verry nice too ) I have been asked by Chelse to put a picture 
of my trailer design on site but cant tell me how ( he's as thick as me,) so can you help, also Chelse said there is a picture forum but I can't find that either cheers.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Bazzer England UK hercules bike with bell.      :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 15, 2006)

Re: slideouts

bazzer, ah cain't help it. It's too much fun pokin' fun at you so I jus' follow you around!    You can call me what you like, jus' call me in time to hit the road in my RV!

INSERT METHOD:  To 'insert' an image you need to be using the 'rich text editor' as opposed to the 'Post a reply' editor that shows at the bottom of this page.  (You can change your profile in the 'Control Panel'.)  There's a green button in the editor that is for inserting an image.  When you click the button it will ask you for the 'URL' and various things about the size that you want the picture to be once it gets into your post.

As with the following method, the picture needs to 'be' somewhere.  Somewhere you can go on the internet and look at it on your screen.  When you see it, then you can 'highlight' the URL (or Address) that shows at the top of your browser and 'copy' (ctrl-C) it.  That address is what you 'paste' (ctrl-V) into the green button's box for the URL.  (Be sure and specify a size that won't make everyone's browser screen go big! They will gripe when that happens!  :angry: )

LINK METHOD:  The easiest way to 'post' a picture is to post a 'link' to a picture that is already 'uploaded' somewhere else (like a picture forum or one of those free sites.)

That was pretty quick, but if you experiment do it in the 'Suggestions/Comments' section on this forum.  That way the Webmaster will also be able to help out.

I'm jes' curous as to how many Englands will fit into Texas?  Didja ever know that?


----------



## C Nash (Aug 16, 2006)

Re: slideouts

Bazzar go to the top of forum page and you will see album.  You can post there but so far all I got posted was test   :laugh: When I get time I wll try posting some pictures. Since I retired I don't have time for nutting   Now clodhopper has come up with all that technical info and im really lost. :dead:


----------



## bazzer (Aug 17, 2006)

Re: slideouts

Thanks for the reply Tex, managed to get the plan on thanks for your help.
Chelse, plan on the forum so you can have a look, hope you like it and any comments will be welcome. Will post any new additions as and when I have them.
Bazzer    
ps Tex does your head reach the top of that hat?? :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 17, 2006)

Re: slideouts

Yeah!  Sometimes it swells up so much I get a blowout! :evil:


----------



## bazzer (Aug 18, 2006)

Re: slideouts

Every body down Tex is about to blow, could be messy,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:   Bazzer


----------



## Bazzer2 (Aug 20, 2006)

Re: slideouts



> C Nash - 8/11/2006  2:36 AM
> 
> I thought London was British but guess that's why I didn't do to good in world history :



There is a difference and it depends on whether you were born in England or whether you were born elsewhere and subsequently gained UK citizenship. If, like Bazzer, and me, son of Bazzer, you were born in England then we class ourselves as English. Sadly though, in this world of Polictical Correctness, it is no longer seen to be acceptable to say we are `English` we are now supposedly all British!

Anyway, C Nash, don`t beat yourself up over your knowledge of World History. London is in Great Britain, The United Kingdom and England!


----------



## bazzer (Oct 21, 2006)

Re: slideouts

I dont know who this is saying he's son of bazzer, no son of mine would dress in high heals and womans clothes. Bazzer UK :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------

